# Puppy Water Bowl



## Matthew11 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi there. We just got an 8 week old German Shepherd/Border Collie Mix

I had a question about picking up a puppies water bowl.

I've read its okay to do that a few hours before bed-time at night to try to help the little guy through the night.

Our little guy was the runt of a rather large litter, and is only about half the size of his litter mates. They say you can roughly estimate that a puppy can hold it one hour for every month he is old. Well our guy can only hold it about half that long, and that is if he has not recently drank.

When he has water, I have to take him outside immediately. I am pretty sure it is just that he is still peeing frequently because of his size, and not a health issue. There's no blood or anything in his urine, the concentration is good, and he poops exactly as much as you'd expect for a pup.

But after he drinks, he will spend the next hour or so having to urinate every 10 minutes. 

I was wondering if it was alright to regulate his water intake in the same way that we have him on a feeding schedule? I ask this because, it seems like even the slightest little lick from his water bowl and he'll spend the next hour peeing. When he eats and drinks on schedule, he goes much longer between bathroom trips.

I would want to put his water bowl down only during dinner and after intense playing sessions (3 or 4 per day). As of right now, it is just sitting there providing him access anytime he wants it. I don't mind that either, except that it means that he needs to be under nearly 24 hour supervision, because if I take my eye off him for 5 minutes, he make have a sip and go pee straight away.

I am worried about picking it up though, because I've read that water is vital to a puppy's growth. 

What do you think?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Call and ask the Vet about your specific situation, because peeing more than once or twice is unusual. Peeing after drinking, after eating, when waking up, and before going to bed is normal. And, a tiny, 8 week old puppy (especially a runt that may really be the equivalent of a 6 week old puppy in development) can't yet control itself.

The too main issues to worry about is dehydration and overheating. Overheating is fairly obvious. If the temperature is reasonable and the pup isn't panting, it shouldn't be a problem.

Dehydration is related, but you also have to be concerned about a dry environment as well as air conditioning drying out the air.

This is a common sense type of thing, not something that puppies are overly-sensitive to.

If you're in an average location (Not hot as Texas or Phoenix), then you might try a small experiment - Give him all the water that he wants, then wait until you've got him "squeezed" dry, and put him to bed without water... and watch. Then, let him have water when he gets up in the morning.

If he wakes at night and wants to drink, you'll have to let him.

In any case, if there is no underlying illness, then he should be a bit more regular when he's grow a bit, in another month.


----------



## Matthew11 (Jun 18, 2010)

We're in Texas. 

He seems to be doing alright this afternoon. Perhaps I am the over sensitive one. I just want him to be okay and learn everything so fast!


----------



## sadd3j (Aug 13, 2009)

From our limited (1 PON puppy) experience, the 1 hour per month didn't really kick in (at ALL) until around 13-14 weeks, until he gets at least a LITTLE control over his bladder. 

We also quite strictly regulated water for our puppy between 8 and 12 weeks but we also keep the house pretty cool all day and it was spring in Toronto (so fairly cool)..

I think as long as he doesn't complain/pant and he's at least getting water 4-5 times a day, you're fine. We found the most important/obvious was after a lot of running around outside.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes, the tip about one hour per month is just that, a tip, a generalization. It definitely doesn't hold true for all puppies. And, I think it's actually one hour per month old + 1. So, an 8 week old would be able to hold it for 3 hours. BUT, like I said, it's just an estimate.

Our first pup did LOTS of peeing when he was that age. LOTS and LOTS! And, he was healthy, no problems according to our vet. I think it's quite common for very young pups like yours to pee a little bit several times, especially when their bladder is full. 

Think of it like you would with a toddler. They are learning about bladder control, and where to pee, and when and sometimes just kind of go crazy!  

And, keep in mind that puppies don't develop complete physical control of their bladders until about 6 months old....so, sometimes, when they get the urge, they just go wherever they happen to be.

If you're concerned, you could check with your vet to rule out a UTI.


----------



## sjw5350 (Jun 17, 2010)

Now this question kinda piggy-backs off of the OP's question (my 10 week old puppy pees A LOT too! Sometimes it feels like every 10 minutes!). 

Since puppies generally can go 1 hour + 1 for every month they are, do you let them go through the night without taking them out (unless they wake up crying to go out), or do you set your alarm for every couple hours to take them out regardless of if they are still sleeping or not? I have been doing this the past few nights, but don't want my little guy to get used to me taking him out during the night. I want him to learn to hold it all night.

What do you think? Or, what did you do?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

My puppy's crate is in my room, and I'm a light sleeper. When he was 9-10 weeks old, I didn't bother setting an alarm; if he started moving around in there, pawing at the cage door, whatever, I got up and took him out. He wanted to go pretty regularly once per night at around 3:30-4am. By the time he was 11 weeks old, he was sleeping seven and a half hours without waking. Now he's four months old and is good for eight or nine hours at night.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree with Crantastic. Harper needed a midnight bathroom break for about a week or two after we got him, at 8 weeks old. He let us know by whining. After that, he slept through the night without waking us up, and he didn't have any accidents.

If your pup is crated in your bedroom at night it might make it easier to tell if he needs to go out at night or not. If he doesn't seem to move around or whine, you might try NOT taking him out.


----------



## LCosselman (Jun 13, 2010)

I have always limited my dogs water intake. I have trained many dogs including service animals and I find it is the best way.

They can drink how much ever they want first thing in the morning before they eat.

They get more to drink before we go out for morning walk and when we get back.

Then around lunch time they get water again.

Water before and after afternoon walk.

Water before dinner.

I have found that controlling water and food intake regulates the bathroom needs and makes for better trained service animals and pets.


----------

